# Power outage, tripped GFI?



## naraiz (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello! My first post on this forum. An interesting thing happened last night. While we were sleeping the power went out (which I don't think is unusual in of itself). The interesting part is a GFI socket next to kitchen sink was tripped. My question is: Is it common for a GFI to trip when power goes out or is restored? I'm rationalizing the trip would happen when power is restored and a surge of some sort happened. Yes?

Thank you, 

naraiz


----------



## triple D (Dec 21, 2008)

Was there any lightning? Often that will upset things, or a wind storm. If you get a reduced voltage, or brown out, it will often let go of contacts and trip.


----------



## ffemt6347 (Dec 24, 2008)

A GFCI checks Voltage/Current difference between the hot leg and the neutral. If there is a minute difference between the two (usu. in the mV range) it will cause it to trip. This is not common, but does happen occasionally with power outages and brownouts.


----------

